# Blower Not Coming on With Furnace



## jpstr130 (Nov 5, 2010)

I had my blower motor replaced this summer. Everything seemed fine until my wife turned the furnace on a few days ago. The furnace ignites but the blower does not come on. Upon further investigation there is no connection to the circuit board for the furnace from the motor. Is there a way to bypass this or am I stuck buying another new motor?


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 6, 2010)

jpstr130 said:


> I had my blower motor replaced this summer. Everything seemed fine until my wife turned the furnace on a few days ago. The furnace ignites but the blower does not come on. Upon further investigation there is no connection to the circuit board for the furnace from the motor. Is there a way to bypass this or am I stuck buying another new motor?



I don't understand, you say you had your blower motor replaced but it has
 no wires coming out of it? Is there a place on the motor to put wires on?. 
 What did the service man do with wires? Later Paul


----------

